# Back to the same problem... The Driver... (video)



## stanny2k (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm having serious problems with my driving again. Hitting a fairway is literally 4/18.

I've created a video (below) for you to take a look at see what you think... I can't quite figure out whats going on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwnFpspoCnU

I've been holding onto Â£250 for 3 weeks now, as I'm reluctant to waste another Â£150-Â£200 on a driver when 2 months later I put it on eBay. Its clearly not the driver thats the problem, it's me & my swing.

I've got a video lesson booked this evening with my local pro to hopefully nail this problem on the head, but it would be interesting to see what you guys think first.

Thanks a lot.

Ryan


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks a little over the top/out to in to me, kind of like how I used to swing. Do most of your shots start left (or straight) but end up right? 

(The guys who actually know what they're talking about will be along shortly to assist! )


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, that's the thing.  My shots fly off left, but then end up swinging right, but ending up in the middle of the fairway... This doesn't always happen or I probably wouldn't be here complaining.  But the times that does happen is the very few times I hit a fairway.

I tend to pull my shots left now, rather than slicing them.  I rarely slice, although I'm not saying I don't.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2012)

Huge huge over swing, followed by a massive over the top action and a swing that then goes left, cutting across the ball.

Stopping your swing at horizontal would help a lot, and then you could get on plane, and hit a bit from the inside. At the moment your over swing causes you all sorts of bother.


----------



## DaveM (Mar 22, 2012)

Massive over swing, plus out to in. Are the most obvious things. If the ball is going straight left. It normally means. The club face is square at impact. But the swing path is out to in. so sending the ball off to the left.


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 22, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Stopping your swing at horizontal would help a lot, and then you could get on plane, and hit a bit from the inside. At the moment your over swing causes you all sorts of bother.
		
Click to expand...

I see what you mean.  So, going back to the video, if I stop my swing at 29-30 seconds, that is what you mean by horizontal?



DaveM said:



			Massive over swing, plus out to in. Are the most obvious things. If the ball is going straight left. It normally means. The club face is square at impact. But the swing path is out to in. so sending the ball off to the left.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats exactly whats happening, my balls rocket off left more than they go straight...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a great position to get in half way down.

If you compare this to yours, you will see that it is miles different.


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 22, 2012)

murphthemog said:









This is a great position to get in half way down.

If you compare this to yours, you will see that it is miles different.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, if I'm seeing it right, I'm hacking down at the ball, rather than come around through it as I do during my take off...  Is that right?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2012)

stanny2k said:



			Yeah, if I'm seeing it right, I'm hacking down at the ball, rather than come around through it as I do during my take off... Is that right?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much, although it can be more complicated.

Luke Donald is holding his wrist angles, to store power, and he is definitely coming from the inside to deliver a solid hit. This is something I have spent the last 4 months working on, and I'm still not there. Your swing starts by heaving the club over your shoulder, and then as you say, hacking down and across it. The old killing a snake in a phone box. When you keep the club face square to your swing path, then you pull it left. If you open the club face, big slice.


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 22, 2012)

I see what you mean.  Jim Furyk style!  Very unorthodox

What tips have you been given/videos you've watched to help cure this problem over the past 4 months?

Thanks!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 22, 2012)

stanny2k said:



			I see what you mean.  Jim Furyk style!  Very unorthodox

What tips have you been given/videos you've watched to help cure this problem over the past 4 months?

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I can't speak for Murph, but I've been battling an over the top swing like yours and the "headcover drill" helps you to attack the ball from the inside to stop you from coming over the top. 

Here's the one done by our very own Bobmac: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I

It helped me no end.


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 22, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I can't speak for Murph, but I've been battling an over the top swing like yours and the "headcover drill" helps you to attack the ball from the inside to stop you from coming over the top. 

Here's the one done by our very own Bobmac: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I

It helped me no end.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh Bobmac, he's given me advice before.  Great stuff.  I'll use this drill.  Thank you.


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 22, 2012)

I also have another question around this then... I've recently sold my driver (R9 Supertri) thinking that that was the problem... We've clearly seen that its not... But my bag is without a driver at the moment, although the way I'm playing with it, its probably not a bad thing... 

I have a lesson this evening to try and work through this problem... but I'm going to need to be purchasing a driver sometime soon... Anyone recommend any?  Probably slightly irrelevant until I get this problem sorted mind..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2012)

You really need to get your swing sorted before buying another driver. A lot could change in your swing quite quickly.

Hard to help you with tips, as I have been having a lot of lessons trying to un do 20 odd years of golf. It has been a bit of a shock how hard it is to change things, and I have put a heck of a lot of time in, for not much gain. On slow mo video, I am starting to look like a golfer, but at full speed, I don't, and my ball contact is poor. It is coming though, gradually.

Changing this (your) swing won't be a quick fix, but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 22, 2012)

stanny2k said:



			I also have another question around this then... I've recently sold my driver (R9 Supertri) thinking that that was the problem... We've clearly seen that its not... But my bag is without a driver at the moment, although the way I'm playing with it, its probably not a bad thing... 

I have a lesson this evening to try and work through this problem... but I'm going to need to be purchasing a driver sometime soon... Anyone recommend any?  Probably slightly irrelevant until I get this problem sorted mind..
		
Click to expand...

You really need to try out a lot of different ones to find which is best for you. 

I can highly recommend the Mizuno JPX though. I struggled off the tee no end when I had my R11 last year. Since then, I'm hitting more and more fairways and the bad shots are a lot less destructive. 

But it's really best to try out as many as you can before making a decision.


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 22, 2012)

Thats the thing, for the past two days I've been trying out various drivers but not having any success with them which is clearly due to my swing problems.

I've tried:

Ping i20
Ping G20
Taylormade R11s
Taylormade RBZ
Mizuno MP 650
Callaway RAZR Fit

But as I've said, I'm never going to get a decent run with any of these drivers unless my swing technique changes.


----------



## shewy (Mar 22, 2012)

Where do you have your lessons? I'm booked in tom lunchtime at Cardiff Golf Centre,I can highly recommend Daryl as he sorts me out in around 3 swings. All the drivers you mentioned are good drivers,nobody makes bad ones these day cept Dunlop,try some of the MD stuff if you don't want to spend to much it's very good for the price.Cardiff golf centre also have some deals going on older models,the Srixon WR is Â£50 and there were a few others in there as well.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 22, 2012)

Dont bother buying new drivers until you get your swing sorted. As has been said massive overswing and over the top action. Try these 2 videos mate both related to you problems:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyRux9xuDtQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu2_...VDvjVQa1PpcFO_pEPVBWqhLU6Ut47grlOh5vbAi6P4xMI=


----------



## CMAC (Mar 22, 2012)

stanny2k said:



			Thats the thing, for the past two days I've been trying out various drivers but not having any success with them which is clearly due to my swing problems.

I've tried:

Ping i20
Ping G20
Taylormade R11s
Taylormade RBZ
Mizuno MP 650
Callaway RAZR Fit

But as I've said, I'm never going to get a decent run with any of these drivers unless my swing technique changes.
		
Click to expand...

after the lesson have a look at the Mizuno MP630 its under Â£99 now as the 650 is out, its a great club and excellent Fubuki shaft.

However, no club will fix a poor swing. I must add though that at address the posture looks good, you start back too straight then it all goes Pete Tong after that.
Check out Mark Crossfield videos, he had one very recently that was aimed exactly at you, it shows your faults and why it happens and how to fix it

Good luck


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 22, 2012)

The 2 links I have posted above are Mark Crossfields and as Darth says are directly relevent to your problems.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 22, 2012)

Big overswing as been said already. Try half a swing and I bet you end up with the club horizontal at the top. A lot of the time we dont realise just how long our swings are. Going back fast accentuates this problem because the wrists will break more than normal. Out of interest do you wear a hole in your glove?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 22, 2012)

I really like this bit of the first vid. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EyRux9xuDtQ#t=114s

EVERYONE should be shown that as it is a mistake I make and I see MANY others make!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 22, 2012)

He is very good I think. If I lived down in the Devon area I would deffo use him for lessons, seems a good bloke as well.


----------



## kid2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Probably one of the best on the net as well as Shawn Clements......
I use Mark Crossfields site for a lot of things game and gear related.


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. I'll post a reply to each tomorrow & tell you all about my lesson!


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 23, 2012)

shewy said:



			Where do you have your lessons? I'm booked in tom lunchtime at Cardiff Golf Centre,I can highly recommend Daryl as he sorts me out in around 3 swings. All the drivers you mentioned are good drivers,nobody makes bad ones these day cept Dunlop,try some of the MD stuff if you don't want to spend to much it's very good for the price.Cardiff golf centre also have some deals going on older models,the Srixon WR is Â£50 and there were a few others in there as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats where I go.  I had my lesson last night with Renton Doig.  Quite an eye opener to be honest with you.  I live in St. Mellons, so I'm just around the corner from Cardiff Golf Centre.



In_The_Rough said:



			Dont bother buying new drivers until you get your swing sorted. As has been said massive overswing and over the top action. Try these 2 videos mate both related to you problems:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyRux9xuDtQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu2_...VDvjVQa1PpcFO_pEPVBWqhLU6Ut47grlOh5vbAi6P4xMI=
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not, I watch Mark Crossfield pretty much everyday.  I'm always looking at his reviews things.  Problem is, which I said this last night in my lesson, I watch all these instrutional videos, but never go away and practice what they say.  I just go play golf on a Saturday, nothing changes and thats the end of that.



DarthVega said:



			after the lesson have a look at the Mizuno MP630 its under Â£99 now as the 650 is out, its a great club and excellent Fubuki shaft.

However, no club will fix a poor swing. I must add though that at address the posture looks good, you start back too straight then it all goes Pete Tong after that.
Check out Mark Crossfield videos, he had one very recently that was aimed exactly at you, it shows your faults and why it happens and how to fix it

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Well, this is exactly what the instructor said last night to me.  I address the ball well, but during my take off/back swing & downswing I have no idea where my club is, what its doing or I don't seem to care, as long as I can smash that golf ball as hard as I can... Clearly the wrong way to do it, I'll explain that further down in the post.



sawtooth said:



			Big overswing as been said already. Try half a swing and I bet you end up with the club horizontal at the top. A lot of the time we dont realise just how long our swings are. Going back fast accentuates this problem because the wrists will break more than normal. Out of interest do you wear a hole in your glove?
		
Click to expand...

Another thing I was told last night at my lesson... Slow everything down.  I'm trying to do everything 100mph!  What do you mean by hole in my glove mate?



ScienceBoy said:



			I really like this bit of the first vid. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EyRux9xuDtQ#t=114s

EVERYONE should be shown that as it is a mistake I make and I see MANY others make!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I've been gripping my club like Mark does in that video, in the groove that the fingers meet the palm.  But I was told last night to grip it running from the bottom of my little finger, to the top of my index finger...


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 23, 2012)

So... The lesson.

Now I'll give you a bit of background, I've been playing golf for about 20-24 months.  I've had 1 lesson about 4 months into my golf life to help cure a ridiculous slice with my driver by which I was basically taught to release the club better, it cured my slice to be fair, but I wish the guy had told me then there was a whole load of other problems with my swing... Anyway.

Turned up at the range last night, Renton (the instructor) gave me a few balls to hit whilst he was finishing off with another lesson.  Hitting a few practice balls with my 7 iron, swing felt strong, balls were flying out into the range nice n straight.  Everything felt good.

Renton called me into the video booth, where he asked me for a bit of background information about how long have I been playing, where do I play, what handicap am I, etc.

He then got the camcorder out & asked me to take my 7 iron and hit a shot.  I stepped up, quite relaxed, hit a shot.  We went over to the screen and he brought up my video & asked me what I thought was wrong with it.  I replied with "well I guess I've got a little too much back swing going on there" (the club was about the same distance behind my head as my driver in the video of this post)... So I asked him what he thought of it...

His reply:  "You don't seem to care where the club is, what the face angle is, what the club is doing during any part of the golf swing, as long as you can smash the living day lights out of that golf ball and hit it as far as you can."

By which I completely agreed with him.  I don't.. Because I've never thought about that part of the golf swing.  In my narrow minded way, as long as that club face hits the golf ball, thats all that matters right?  Wrong.

So we started off with a few videos of other players (Luke Donald & Yani Tseng), showing me how effortless their swings are, yet they control the ball very well.  He then went on to explain, not matter how hard I try and smash the golf ball, unless I'm connecting the club with it flush, it's never going to go the distance I'm trying to get out of it.  It massively decreases the chances of that happening.

He got me bringing the club up to a 9 o'clock position & addressed all the problems from there, I seem to be transferring all the weight of my body onto my left leg, which is clearly wrong.  He told me to bring my left shoulder across my body rather than dipping it down, rotate your shoulders 90* and your hips will start to turn when you're shoulders can't go no further, creating a coil effect.  He then put me into the correct final position of the back swing and told me to hold it there, boy, I could feel my obliques pulling as if to say "I haven't been here before!!".  But, from that held position at the correct part of the back swing, he asked me to keep that path & hit the golf ball... So I did, the ball shot about 150 yards (7 iron) and that was without a full motion backswing!  I was shocked.  He then went to on to explain that cause my body was coiled up, the uncoiling was able to produce that amount of distance, without you actually putting that much effort into it.

Anyway, I won't go into every detail, but it was possibly the most intense 40 minutes I've ever had!  Renton seems like an excellent teacher who was very keen to drill it into me that I'm doing it wrong, and unless I'm willing to change and put the practice into changing, I'm going to continue to hit wayward shots and I'm never going to be able to control a driver off the tee.

So, the competition I'm playing on Saturday will be a practice round for me.

Time to start learning how to play golf properly.

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Mr_T (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds good mate, looks like youve got some good stuff to work on there  With regards to a driver I wouldn't bother with one at the moment, just stick with your 3 wood, as it may not go as far and you may feel like your losing a lot on par 5's, but your more likely to score well from the fairway than the rough even if it means sacrificing distance


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 24, 2012)

I was asking about the glove because your swing reminded me how long my backswing used to be. I used to prematurely wear a hole in the palm of my glove. I've shortened and slowed my swing since  and it doesnt happen anymore. I think because of the speed I was going back and the overswing I used to feel the club being forced out of hands at the top. Almost like you lose your grip for a split second. This movement was responsible for wearing a hole.

Thats why I asked if you had the same thing in your glove thats all.

Good luck with your practise.


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I played on Saturday (in a competition), although I just used it as a practice round, it was a total disaster!

Couldn't hit my 3 wood off the tee for the life of me.  Must have pull every single tee shot.  My irons seemed to be alot more controlled mind.  Which I was happy about.  Having no driver in my bag totally killed me!  Went round in 18 points, worst stableford score I've ever hit.

Anyway, just gotta keep practicing I guess.


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 26, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			I was asking about the glove because your swing reminded me how long my backswing used to be. I used to prematurely wear a hole in the palm of my glove. I've shortened and slowed my swing since  and it doesnt happen anymore. I think because of the speed I was going back and the overswing I used to feel the club being forced out of hands at the top. Almost like you lose your grip for a split second. This movement was responsible for wearing a hole.

Thats why I asked if you had the same thing in your glove thats all.

Good luck with your practise.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right, I see what you're saying, but no, I don't have this problem mate


----------

